# Pre-sell....BRV & Patchouli Passion



## 2Sticks

You asked for it, and I'm glad you did! 
Black Raspberry Vanilla....$14.50 lb or.......
$14.00 lb if you purchase 5lb jug.

In CP goat milk soap there was no acceleration and it stayed almost white. What a great fragrance! This pre-sell will bill at the end of the month if we meet the minimum of 35lbs. If you didn't try it before, don't miss out this time. My customers adore it!

And here is my new favorite....Patchouli Passion...$18.85 lb.....or
$18.00 lb if you purchase 5lb
In CP goat milk soap there was no acceleration, in fact it reversed trace and I soaped it twice to make sure. It remained as white as goat milk soap can be. Here is the explaination of the scent>

Patchouli Passion : Oriental-Citrus
Top: Citrus blend of Orange, Tangerine and Lemon
Mid: Balsamic, Spice, Cedarwood.
Bottom: Woody, Patchouli.

It's a fragrance that even people who don't like patchouli seem to like. This is a small minimum, so it should be easy for us to get this one. 

I'm checking into Lavender EO and will let you know soon.

OK, lets get started!!!!!!!


----------



## buckrun

mmmmmm someone make me some PP :biggrin


----------



## 2Sticks

I'll make you some when it comes in Lee. I really like this fragrance!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I will take 5 pounds of each, thanks for doing this Tamara.


----------



## carlidoe

Put me down for one pound of each!!


----------



## hsmomof4

I need more FOs like I need a hole in my head. LOL. But I will take 2 pounds of the Patchouli Passion.


----------



## Blackberry Farm

Sounds good! I'll take 2 pounds of each. Thanks!!


----------



## eam

One pound of each please.


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you for the great orders ladies! I have each one of them written down. I'll post along the way and let you know how close we are getting to the minimums.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

3lbs of the BRV and 2 of the PP please


----------



## buckrun

Thank you Tamara...us ole hippie chicks still love our stinky wood scents huh?
Actually the modifications with the citrus sounds super. I love my patch/orange shampoo so looking forward to trying this in a bar!
Thank you!

Anyone working in bergamot? Would love some....sorry to interrupt here and please feel free to remove but you make me drool even tho I have drawers full of soap....
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm

I will take 2 BRV and 1 PP please.


----------



## Angelknitter12

I am new to this, how does it work? How do we get the money to you, and what about shipping? Thank you though, this is a lot to take on. I would love to try some if i can figure out exactly how this works. We just say what we want and paypal you the money or??


----------



## 2Sticks

HI Kami,
My mother almost named me Kami. She read it in a book 60yrs ago, but decided on Tamera instead. You're the only person I ever know named that. Way Cool! Here is how the presell will work: You order however much Fo/Eo you need. When we reach the minimum, I'll bill everyone for their purchase (this one will bill at the end of the month). As soon as the money is received from all the soapers for what they ordered, I place the order and pay the company. Once the FO arrives, I'll let you know and bill you for actual shipping. I'll get it bottled up right away and start shipping.
You have the option to ship at that time or I can hold your order to ship out with whatever other FO/EO's you have ordered to save on shipping. 
You're welcome to join in on this sell.

I've got everyones orders, and I wanted to tell you that we're doing great. We're pushing toward the minimums and if we keep this up we'll make minimums with no problem.

Lee, you have us pegged! Just can't seem to get out of the 60's :rofl You're not interrupting, love to know what fraagrances people are interested in.


----------



## Anita Martin

Tamera, when will this be billed?


----------



## Angelknitter12

Well Tamara is a beautiful name! We have the same last name, Jenkins. My mother had another name picked out. She and my birth father went to dinner before going to the hospital for the birth, and the waitress was named Kami. My birth father loved it, and here I am. Lol
I would like a pound of each please.


----------



## 2Sticks

Anita,
I'm going to leave this one open until the end of the month to try to help the soapers with finances. I hope that works well for everyone

Kami, Ok you're down for 1 of each. How odd is that that we both have the same last name also? too weird :crazy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

It's like Lee and I. She is Lee Jackson and my name is Vicki Lee Jackson we have other crazy common things to. Course I am the pretty one  LOL!!!!


----------



## buckrun

And evidently the smart one too - I can't tell you how many pm's I have had over the years asking if we were kinfolk! The most common suggestion was sister's in law :rofl 

ummmm No :biggrin 

Tamera...I was curious how you say your name. Do you say TAM-era or Ta-MER-a ?
Don and I would laugh uproariously when talking about 'the platter for Tamera' because we would say it both ways since we did not know which was correct :blush2 
So we called you TAMeraTaMERa :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4

pssst, Lee. I think you're prettier. But don't tell Vicki.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Stacey do note that neither one of us snapped up the NICEST one!!!  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

:rofl I think it's a tie.


----------



## buckrun

Never had the burden of being pretty Stacey! 
However..._Pretty is as pretty does_.... was my gram's mantra to me daily as I walked out the door.
So come to think of it I am fricking gorgeous :rofl

Dang are we hijacking or what...poor Miss TAMeraTaMERa :biggrin


----------



## mamatomany

Put me down for 3 lbs. of BRV  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Dorit

Tammy, got the BRV sample today, put me down for 5lbs. love it. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks

Lee, your so funny :rofl :rofl My mother pronounced my name TaMERa. Most of the time I catch myself saying Tamra. My husnabd calls me Tami and some of my friends (including Dorit) call me Tamar which is my name in Hebrew. So what I guess I'm telling you is that I've been trained to come to whatever you call me :lol When I was in trouble, my mother would call me...TaMERa Alyce A-around the corner Miss Jones. I knew I was in trouble then and a whippin was following close behind. Haha My middle name is not pronounced Alice , It's pronounced A-lease. I kind of like TAMeraTaMERa, makes me feel special!!!

Linda, got you down for 3lbs & Dorit, I have 5 for you.
TAMeraTaMERa :laughcry


----------



## buckrun

Yay! Good girl...coming no matter what you are called :laughcry

I had guessed it was TaMERa simply because you are so unique 


Thanks TA!


----------



## 2Sticks

I wanted to let you know that the sell of BRV and Patchouli Passion ends midnight on Wed.3/28 and will be billed and due for the first of the month. Once everyone gets their money in I'll order and we'll all wait anxiously together.

I will be posting the new sale today, I think you like it


----------



## 2Sticks

The BRV & Patchouli Passion sell closed at midnight last night. We easily met the minimums in fact we had 70lbs of BRV & 31lbs of Patchouli Passion ordered!
I promised to bill so that the invoice would be due on April 1st. As soon as I receive the money from the orders I'll order the BRV. It takes 7 to 10 working days after I order for the company to custom make our order. It's usually 3-4 days for shipping from the company to me. I wish they already kept the fragrances in stock so it would be quicker, but maybe it's actually better that it's made for us when we order.

Thank you to each one of you that ordered. If you ordered Global Garden, it's packaged and ready to go. Please PM me and tell me if I should ship or hold.

I appreciate your trust!


----------



## 2Sticks

If for some reason you didn't receive an invoice for your BRV/Patchouli Passion please let me know and I'll get it to you right away!!

Tamera


----------



## Anita Martin

Tamera, I did not recieve an invoice for the patchouli passion.


----------



## 2Sticks

PM'd you Anita


----------



## 2Sticks

Good news, the Black Raspberry Vanilla is here!!!!!
I have ordered some new bottles from a different company and I'm waiting for them to arrive.. They are scheduled to be here on Friday. If the bottles arrive as scheduled, I plan to finish bottling up the fragrance on Sunday so I can start invoicing for shipping charges. The BRV will have to be shipped by FedEx due to the Flash Point. Sorry, believe me that I'd much rather ship using USPS if I had a choice.

The Patchouli Passion is not in yet, I will let you know just as soon as it arrives. It is in production and has not been shipped to me yet.

Boy, the BRV is good!!! Can't wait to get it out for you so you can get to soaping 
Tamera


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And it's strong! I was lucky enough to be at Tamara's when it arrived! Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12

Can't wait!!


----------



## 2Sticks

Just got a notice via e-mail and the Patchouli Passion has been sent by FedEx and is on it's way to me. Thank you Vicki, so glad you're satisified with the BRV. It is yummy!!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

OMG!! Got my Patchouli Passion today, it is to die for!!! Mine is going to be called In the Mood and I am hoping for a super groovy multi colored swirl, waiting on color as we speak! Thank you Tamara for being our supplier!!! Vicki


----------



## buckrun

YAY! Can't wait for Tamara to get some to me so I can smell like a carefree girl again  :rofl


----------



## 2Sticks

Yeah! I'm glad you got it and most of all that you like it! I loved it the first time I smelled it. I really like the name you picked, I said it was lite on the Patchouli and heavy on the Passion :rofl I bet you could use it to make that mix we talked about when you were here.

Lee, I'll get right on that! We diffenately want you want you smelling young and carefree!!!!!!!


----------



## eam

I received these two oils today (along with global garden) and soaped small batches. They smell wonderful! I'm really happy with the way they soaped. And, with Tamera's tip that the PP doesn't accelerate, and even slows trace, I managed a two color swirl. I'm not good at swirling so they still may not come out looking like anything special, but it was easy to do.

Global Garden tomorrow.

Thanks Tamera!
Elizabeth


----------



## 2Sticks

Thank you for posting Elizabeth. I'm so glad to hear you're happy with them. I thought they smelled great. I just sent a sample of a new fragrance to Vicki & one to Michelle H. to see what their opinion of them are. I'm soaping samples of new fragrances now looking for another great fragrance for us!


----------



## Angelknitter12

I just got back from Washington and my FO is here. Yay!! Thank you so, so much!!


----------



## 2Sticks

Glad to see you happy Kami! Enjoy them!!!!!!!!

Be watching for the next pre-sell


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Tamera,
Received the scents the other day and am just now getting the chance to sniff them!! Oh my they are wonderful!!!!! Thank you!!!!

Lynn


----------



## 2Sticks

:woohoo Lynn! dance:


----------



## Greylady

Could you give a lil more info on the presells?


----------



## 2Sticks

Sure Betty, this is how they work. I post a sell when I find a really good FO/EO. When we make the minimum I have to have order a fragrance then I bill, everybody pays (except for shipping which is billed later) and I make the order. When the FO's/EO's get here I bottle and then bill for shipping and start mailing out the fragrance unless I have been asked to hold the order to ship with another purchase. I buy this straight from 3 Fragrance Houses and you get the FO's/Eo's the same strength I receive them, they are never cut or diluted. I'd love to have you in on these buys if you want to join us


----------



## VickiLynne

Tamera,

Please count me in on the next one too! Sorry I missed this one!

Vicki in NC


----------



## 2Sticks

Great VickiLKynne,
Glad to have you with us 

Tamera


----------



## Greylady

:biggrin Thanks! Tamera. Count me in!


----------



## 2Sticks

Ok Betty, I'll post a sell soon


----------

